# Was thinking I might like a field Golden



## 1morex (Aug 10, 2010)

I am starting to kick around the idea of adding a retriever to my kennel to run hunt tests and retrieve ducks when the weather gets too cold for my versatile dog. I had a Labrador in the past and with the exception of the health problems ( knee's ) she was a wonderful dog, I am a bit gunshy about Labs for this reason. I have looked at a couple of kennel websites and couldn't believe the price people want for Golden's. $1500-$1800 REALLY? Is this the norm? I plan to make it too a few hunt tests in 2013 and hopefully I can watch some Golden's work.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems the prices of puppies are getting higher and higher. Alot of the pricing involves numerous health clearances being done on the Sire and Dam which aren't cheap to have done.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Mine was $2,500. Get the best breeding you can afford. 

Evan


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

If $1500 is the norm, wouldnt you be afraid to get one for $500??
Im a Golden guy, good luck with your search!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

It's the going rate. If well bred field labs are cheaper, which I question, I wonder if it's due to the fact that there are many more litters of field labs on the market.


----------



## jmueller (Oct 1, 2009)

You're going to spend all kinds of money on that dog throughout its lifetime; don't sweat the initial cost to get a well-bred puppy with health clearances, etc. My current field golden cost something north of the range you're quoting above.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

it's on the lower end of the norm for a well bred golden.
Here's an interesting article written by John and Amy Dahl which discusses the 3 "big" retrieving breeds. While there certainly are exceptions to everything, they have a lot of experience and it's worth a read.
http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html


----------



## Scum Frog (Nov 12, 2012)

As with anything get the best you can reasonably afford.
With a dog, the actual price for the pup is small in comparison to what you will spend on it during it's expected 10-14 years lifespan.


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> it's on the lower end of the norm for a well bred golden.
> Here's an interesting article written by John and Amy Dahl which discusses the 3 "big" retrieving breeds. While there certainly are exceptions to everything, they have a lot of experience and it's worth a read.
> http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html


Great article Barb. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Check out:

http://www.frontiernet.net/~choctaw/choctawlitters.htm

Well priced puppies AND well-bred.
Goldens since 1985.
Sue


----------



## knash3 (May 17, 2012)

Did Michelangelo buy the "close out special" paints at Home Depot before painting the Sistine Chapel? If you're planning on training and running hunt tests, the initial investment is like buying paint - the additional time and money you'll invest makes the initial price insignificant. The right breeding provides value long after price is forgotten. Of course, all you really asked was "is this a typical price?". People who post on forums lack the ability to post a reply of "yes" (me included)


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I would recommend you do what I did. I made a list of traits that I wanted in my dog. I called breeders that I felt bred my kind of golden (top notch breeders in my opinion). My calls took me to California, Wisconsin, Florida, Oregon. I spoke to one well known breeder who is also a FT Judge. She had no puppies left for me. We discussed a couple of ads and pedigrees. We looked at one in particular and she had told me that she had judged several dogs in the pedigree and recommended that I call the breeder immediately. I traveled quite a distance to get my puppy and had my pick of the females (I wanted a female).

Here is my point. Decide what you like. Do research. Talk to someone who has seen dogs in the pedigree work or get to see the parents yourself. Be realistic about what you can handle. (My own golden is too much dog for 95% of those looking for a dog but is exactly what I wanted.) Based on my research I decided what I would end up paying for a dog. Titled parents did not concern me. I would have gone anywhere for my dog. I was most concerned that my dog came from an exceptionally strong working background because I am not satisfied with the qualities of a lot of goldens that I see in the field (This may be unique to my location).

Good luck.


----------



## sterregold (May 27, 2005)

The pool of working Goldens is much smaller than the pool of working labs. Take a look in the classifieds and the sheer number of well-bred working lab litters compared to the number of working Golden litters is quite dramatic. So yes, part of it is what the market drives. The other part of it with Goldens is the sheer number of tests that are run--hips, elbows OFAed, eyes CERFed annually, Hearts cardiologist cleared (possibly requiring an echo cardiogram to distinguish an innocent murmur from an SAS murmur), and then DNA tests for the PRAs and Ichthyosis. It adds up to a lot of expense before there are ever pups on the ground!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

gdgnyc said:


> I would recommend you do what I did. I made a list of traits that I wanted in my dog........
> 
> Good luck.



bad plan,
Chessies ain't for everyone ;-)


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> bad plan,
> Chessies ain't for everyone ;-)


You continue to be very funny! And you know that I am fond of Chessies especially because they don't show the divergence that Goldens show in the breed.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Check out:
> 
> http://www.frontiernet.net/~choctaw/choctawlitters.htm
> 
> ...


Wow Sue,

I almost bought a Zeke pup from you back in 1994. I remember seeing your add in Retriever Field Trial News, I was looking for a Zeke pup and you were one of three I was considering. I ended up with one of Jackie Mertens' _Zeke_ bred to _Hillviews Ready to Smoke _pups. That's Cody the dog in my avatar.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

This is Alex, my wavy coated Golden that most think is a Chessie when they see him. I think I could of run him in the Chessie Specialty without anyone questioning.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Great Photo,
Yep, that could be a sedge chessie!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Call Chris. 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...ppies-from-BRASSFIRE-RETRIEVERS-born-10-11-12

I'd guess this litter was gone fast. Been a few weeks since we talked. I didn't ask if she still had any available.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

That is one beautiful photo!!  




John Robinson said:


> This is Alex, my wavy coated Golden that most think is a Chessie when they see him. I think I could of run him in the Chessie Specialty without anyone questioning.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

To the OP, regarding the price of a pup, I remember balking at $350.00 when I bought my first pup, and thinking $2,000.00 for a started dog was just crazy talk. I have since learned that paying more upfront for a well bred pup is money very well spent, and relatively meaningless over the life of that dog compared to training cost, entry fees and vet bills.

John


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> Great Photo,
> Yep, that could be a sedge chessie!


I always feel a special bond with the Chessie guys. Actually three of my favorite field trial judges all run Chessies.

John


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

1morex said:


> I am starting to kick around the idea of adding a retriever to my kennel to run hunt tests and retrieve ducks when the weather gets too cold for my versatile dog. I had a Labrador in the past and with the exception of the health problems ( knee's ) she was a wonderful dog, I am a bit gunshy about Labs for this reason. I have looked at a couple of kennel websites and couldn't believe the price people want for Golden's. $1500-$1800 REALLY? Is this the norm? I plan to make it too a few hunt tests in 2013 and hopefully I can watch some Golden's work.


Is the possible new Golden Retriever addition to be a house dog?..as well as hunting and trialing? 

Golden Retrievers do not make good full time kennel dogs. 

http://www.rockerinkennels.com/... RockErin Golden Retrievers were the first very "curly" fur that I saw when first becoming aware of the offerings all across the country. The Sunfire pedigree in our "Ranger" started the introduction of the great old FT Goldens. 

The Brassfire pups mentioned are, IMHO for a very experienced, exellent trainer, field person...or performance home. ..nothing but compliments on the pedigree combination  Or if someone new to the sport, an exellent mentor and training group as resources..or exellent pro to work with. 

Sue's pups...hoping she would post to this thread. 

As already said, consider what you will do with the pup and look for a pedigree combination that is best for that purpose....and a reputable breeder that will honestly try to match you with an exellent puppy. 

Judy (again, though, ....live in the house?)


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing Judy. To the OP--good idea to go watch some Hunt Tests, while there make sure to talk to the owners about their dogs. Goldens love their people, A LOT and vice versa. The cost of a puppy is the least of my concerns when looking for my next golden pup, 1500 to 1800 is indeed the norm for a well bred field golden~~and higher. (Edit-don't want to sound snobby~coming up with the money is a concern~~and worth every penny.)

marsh mutts gone bad momma


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> That is one beautiful photo!!


Sure is!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> *I always feel a special bond with the Chessie guys.* Actually three of my favorite field trial judges all run Chessies.
> 
> John


Just when I was starting to think you were "normal"


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Bait said:


> Sure is!


I should have given proper credit; Bait's wife Kathy took that shot last month.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I too would vouch for the Brassfire litter if there are any still available. Jetta is a very nice dog even though she's not black. Chris is a very knowledgeable breeder and trainer.

Jeff


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> I should have given proper credit; Bait's wife Kathy took that shot last month.


Yeah, she thinks she's cool. She doesn't need her head any bigger.  (and Alex is very photogenic) I did kinda like that one she got from behind you, pulling that double on the mallards tho.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

labsforme said:


> I too would vouch for the Brassfire litter if there are any still available. Jetta is a very nice dog even though she's not black. Chris is a very knowledgeable breeder and trainer.
> 
> Jeff


I agree with your whole post, Jeff.


----------



## 1morex (Aug 10, 2010)

Let me start by saying I have been involved in dogs for 20+ yrs, mostly versatile bred dogs. My dogs are all allowed in the house and the ones that are trustworthy stay in all day the ones that aren't are kenneled until I get home from work. I currently have a German Wirehaired Pointer (14), an English Pointer (5), and a Pudelpointer (18 mos) they range in price from $ 200.00 up too $1200.00 the cheapest dog I own has won and placed in the only trials we have entered to date, and they were all pro's we ran against. I don't really buy the "you get what you pay for" argument when purchasing puppies I have seen and worked with just as many "duds" that were high priced litters as I have from backyard breeding. After all no one can predict the outcome of any breeding. I paid unheard of money for a Labrador 15 yrs ago from a well known kennel using a well used and popular stud, well at 10 mos she had to have a luxating Patella repaired which was not injury induced, that was followed by an ACL injury 2 yrs later followed by another ACL 1 yr later and she was basically retired at age 5. I guess I am just showing my bitterness sorry for the Rant.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

John,
Sorry I never bred to "Zeke". I had his littermate "Ginger". I bred her to 3 different boys before having her spayed. I hated trying to run her and deal with heat cycles!!!!!!!!!!
Mickey bred to Zeke.
My philosophy is that the average Joe hunter should be able to purchase a quality dog for his family and the field from a well bred dog.
Hate paying huge prices for a so so pedigree.
By the way.........
1morex: The most I myself paid for a dog was also a black male that was diagnosed with a bad hip at 7 months. I spent 2K. 
Then when I went back to the breeder's guarantee. They had this and that going on so I got screwed. Sold him for nickels to a great guy as a duck dog. So I feel your pain.
Best advice is talk to your breeder.
The most knowledgeable ones are the best. No fluff just the facts. 
You know dogs and will also know how to wade through the bull.
Sue


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

I love my field bred golden, and I didn't pay the prices that you quoted earlier. It sounds like you know what you want, so just do your homework. The breed is fantastic.

BTW, that's my Sam in my avatar


----------



## 1morex (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok now that I have people who love and work with the breeds attention, what was it that made you steer toward Goldens and away from Labradors?


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

I had goldens and labs growing up. I have nothing against labs. When my last Labrador died, I let the family help me make a decision on our next breed. It was as simple as that. Once the decision was made, I did exactly what you are doing. I researched, and found a litter that I felt met my needs. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I rescued mine and Im truely fortunate to have such a wonderful golden who has the heart and gusto to compete in hunt tests and is a good hunter yet lovable as they get, in the future I may consider another rescue or I have my eye on one that I wouldnt mind getting a pup from. Really for me I need a dog that fits my personality a little laid back, a little goofy, yet can get serious when I need to, so far goldens seem to fit the bill for me, has to be a field one though.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

As for me, back in 1979 my girfriend at the time bought us a little Golden bitch out of a litter in Kula Hawaii, thats "up country" Maui.I fell in love with that dog and the breed in general. Years later when newly married I moved to Montana one of the first things I did was find a local litter of Golden pups, I was fortunate to have gotten a very nice dog that despite being "back yard" bred, turned into a very nice field dog. Knowing what I know now I would have never bought a dog of uncertain liniage with no titles or health clearances, but in my case ignorance was bliss and I lucked out with a really nice dog that totally won us over to the breed.

It wasn't a Golden - Labrador thing, we just happened to start with a Golden and between their wonderful personality, looks and great ability in the field, never saw a need to try something else. To the OP, I firmly believe he couldn't go wrong with a Lab either, they also have great personalities, are great in the field and finding a good one is a little less expensive.

Joh


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

I was looking for something to buff my shoes with and ... never mind;-). I'm joking! Some of the nicest people I know actually own Goldens


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

huntinman said:


> I was looking for something to buff my shoes with and ... never mind;-). I'm joking! Some of the nicest people I know actually own Goldens


Yabbut would you want your sister to marry one?

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Well, John, you blew it posting that photo. Can't use it for a cover!!! But, would you send me a copy of it anyway. Maybe I can find a home for it somewhere down the line. Thanks.

Glenda


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Glenda Brown said:


> Well, John, you blew it posting that photo. Can't use it for a cover!!! But, would you send me a copy of it anyway. Maybe I can find a home for it somewhere down the line. Thanks.
> 
> Glenda


Hi Glenda, sorry wasn't thinking about that. Actually Bait's wife Kathy has better resolution pics than the samples she sent me. I think she already sent you some, I don't know if this one was included.

John


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> This is Alex, my wavy coated Golden that most think is a Chessie when they see him. I think I could of run him in the Chessie Specialty without anyone questioning.


Bet he's got at least a bit of Holway Barty in him.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Pals said:


> To the OP--good idea to go watch some Hunt Tests, while there make sure to talk to the owners about their dogs.


It's a shame the OP couldn't have been at the Specialty. We saw nothing but Goldens, including a few show dogs as well, and the numbers that passed was comparable to the numbers that pass a w/e test including Labs and Chessies.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Glenda Brown said:


> Well, John, you blew it posting that photo. Can't use it for a cover!!! But, would you send me a copy of it anyway. Maybe I can find a home for it somewhere down the line. Thanks.
> 
> Glenda


Pretty sure we sent you that one, Glenda. There were a whole bunch from the boat. With just Alex, and with Alex and John, and with Alex and me. I'll check thru what I sent and make sure you have them all.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Will you update us when you find a pup? ..and or more questions? 

We never did have a Lab..loved them though, a wonderful breed. 

Happen to obtain, "Andi" our first Golden Retriever (my early Christmas present), then "Ranger" as we started to know what Goldens are all about , had come to know his breeder through the Pine Tree GRC back then (Ranger is nearly 12 now) and loved his pedigree combination (the Sunfire etc lines..that go way back)..then finally (as of right now, LOL) "Sebec"..because I had a good feeling about the combination of his sire and dam pedigrees. 

Be careful of what you wish for!!! ...sometimes that wish happens!, so be prepared  

Goldens are very much a personal dog..and that is why they do best in the home. Need lots of good exercise and mental stimulation  Companion, hunting dog is a wonderful life. If you can see both a dam and sire in person, that is great. If not, ask questions that matter to you and inquire of the dogs in the pedigree if the info is not there. 

Have you looked at K9 Data? http://k9data.com/ 
...it is a help. Clearances, longeivity..and pedigrees are so interesting. Good Luck!

Judy


----------



## 1morex (Aug 10, 2010)

Judy Chute said:


> Will you update us when you find a pup? ..and or more questions?
> 
> We never did have a Lab..loved them though, a wonderful breed.
> 
> ...


I am not in a rush at all. Would probably get a dog in a year. I am currently working my young Pudelpointer toward his NAVHDA VC champion title, and will be running HRC events this spring/summer. I see you are in Falmouth Maine ? Maybe at some point I could watch your goldens, I am not too far north in Monmouth.


----------



## M. Robinson (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't exclude Canadian breedings. We have trained and/or bred the odd nice dog......Razz, Jake, Rocky, Luke, Sprint, Boomer, RV, Stanley, Silk, Rory, Bud, Lil, Rupert, Cutter...talent, looks and longevity. There are many more so excuse me for my omissions...feel free to add. A lot of these guys have U.S. and Canadian backgrounds but were raised and/or trained in Canada and have added a lot the the field lines. 

Medie

http://www.simplesite.com/MillpondRetrievers


----------



## 1morex (Aug 10, 2010)

M. Robinson said:


> Don't exclude Canadian breedings. We have trained and/or bred the odd nice dog......Razz, Jake, Rocky, Luke, Sprint, Boomer, RV, Stanley, Silk, Rory, Bud, Lil, Rupert, Cutter...talent, looks and longevity. There are many more so excuse me for my omissions...feel free to add. A lot of these guys have U.S. and Canadian backgrounds but were raised and/or trained in Canada and have added a lot the the field lines.
> 
> Medie
> 
> http://www.simplesite.com/MillpondRetrievers


some nice looking goldens thank you for sharing


----------



## tuckerdutch (Dec 8, 2012)

1morex said:


> I am starting to kick around the idea of adding a retriever to my kennel to run hunt tests and retrieve ducks when the weather gets too cold for my versatile dog. I had a Labrador in the past and with the exception of the health problems ( knee's ) she was a wonderful dog, I am a bit gunshy about Labs for this reason. I have looked at a couple of kennel websites and couldn't believe the price people want for Golden's. $1500-$1800 REALLY? Is this the norm? I plan to make it too a few hunt tests in 2013 and hopefully I can watch some Golden's work.


I have great red golden I found at the pound...he was fifty bucks and loves water retrieving. The down side is that his long fur picks up every burr and sticky they brush up against and sometimes I have to cut them out. It gets nasty. I heard of one guy who sprayed his gr with Pam. I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

field cut + cowboy magic = Golden


----------

